# Sauerkraut



## jormartber

me gustaria que alguien me informara aserca de la palabra 
sauerkraut mil grasias


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Sauerkraut es el "chucrut", acompañamiento de diferentes comidas, como p.ej. de esos chorizos alemanes gruesos riquísimos  .

"Sauerkraut" está compuesto por dos palabras: Sauer + Kraut. "Sauer" quiere decir "ácido, agrio" y "Kraut" quiere decir "col". En otras palabras, es la "col agria" (en algunas partes se dice así, creo, pero acá se utiliza "chucrut"). 

"Sauerkraut" es neutro (das Sauerkraut), y, al parecer, no tiene plural. 

¿Es ésa la información que buscabas? ¡Espero haber sido de ayuda!


----------



## gaer

jorge_val_ribera said:
			
		

> Sauerkraut es el "chucrut", acompañamiento de diferentes comidas, como p.ej. de esos chorizos alemanes gruesos riquísimos  .
> 
> "Sauerkraut" está compuesto por dos palabras: Sauer + Kraut. "Sauer" quiere decir "ácido, agrio" y "Kraut" quiere decir "col". En otras palabras, es la "col agria" (en algunas partes se dice así, creo, pero acá se utiliza "chucrut").
> 
> "Sauerkraut" es neutro (das Sauerkraut), y, al parecer, no tiene plural.
> 
> ¿Es ésa la información que buscabas? ¡Espero haber sido de ayuda!


Jorge, I could not find "chucrut" in the online dictionary. Could it be "cabbage"? No, it can't be, because "col" is cabbage.  

Wait:

Sauerkraut ohne Lake
Sauerkraut without brine
Chucrut sin will salmuera

Okay, the "chucrut" must be the Spanish word for "Sauerkraut". Is it?

The rest of your info must be perfect, because I can understand it in Spanish, and you KNOW how horrible my Spanish reading ability is. 

Gaer


----------



## Brioche

el chucrut in Spanish,

la choucroute in French


----------



## Drusillo

Sorry Brioche, in Italian it is "Crauti".
Ciao


----------



## belén

¡Qué casualidad! Justo hace dos días stuve "discutiendo" sobre un amigo sobre el género de "chucrut", yo digo que es masculino y mi amigo dice que debería ser femenino porque viene del francés "la choucroute"
En la RAE aún no lo aceptaron así que no tengo idea de como llegar a alguna conclusión..
Saludos!
Belén


----------



## Maikel

*Chucrut* 
Del fr. _choucroute,_ y este del al. _Sauerkraut._
1. m. Col blanca fermentada en salmuera.
Diccionario de la Real Academia chucrut | Diccionario de la lengua española


----------



## Maikel

belén said:


> ¡Qué casualidad! Justo hace dos días stuve "discutiendo" sobre un amigo sobre el género de "chucrut", yo digo que es masculino y mi amigo dice que debería ser femenino porque viene del francés "la choucroute"
> En la RAE aún no lo aceptaron así que no tengo idea de como llegar a alguna conclusión..
> Saludos!
> Belén



chucrut
Del fr. _choucroute,_ y este del al. _Sauerkraut._

1. m. Col blanca fermentada en salmuera.
En la RAE chucrut | Diccionario de la lengua española

chucrut-casero.jpg


----------



## anahiseri

añado un detalle, sobre todo para Jorge: *Kraut* no significa "col". "Col" es *Kohl. 
Kraut* es "hierba". Supongo que el sentido de la palabra ha variado con el tiempo


----------



## Alemanita

Kraut originariamente denominaba a cualquier planta con hojas;  en el sur del área germanoparlante fue adquiriendo el sentido de repollo, por lo cual Kraut significa repollo, en este contexto. En otras partes de Alemania, el chucrut también se llama Sauerkohl.
Existe el dicho wie Kraut und Rüben, cuando algo está muy entreverado, desordenado, y esto proviene de la costumbre de sembrar en la huerta juntos, sin separarlos prolijamente, los repollos y los nabos, es decir, los tipos de berza o col de los cuales se usaba solo la parte superior (repollo) o la subterránea (los nabos).
Un saludo.-


----------

